# Show me your creep feeders!



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking for ideas for an easy creep feeder for my babies. I have boers-I was thinking of something with pallets as we have a ton but I am interested in seeing all set ups. Thanks!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Same here I would love to see pics !!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I am interested too!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This made from a few panels. The door you just pull up. The human gate attaches with a couple of double end snaps.
We have since attached feeder to panels. Those rubber pans didn't work.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have pictures, but I use the top and bottom frame (seat and back) from a metal futon. The space between the bars is just wide enough to let smaller kids through but not the adults. I set it up in the corner of the barn so they can go in, eat and sleep without the big goats pestering them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No pics right now, but we have a doorway in the sleeping area that leads to the front sleeping area. I blocked it with a pallet, and we have a space big enough for the kids to get through/mom's can't get through, and the kids have a 12'x7' area for 8 January boer % kids. We have a feeder mounted and 2 cinder blocks under it so they stand on their hind legs w/front feet on the blocks when they eat. Now I just need to come up with a hay feeder in there that they can't climb in lol

It's nice though because I can open the side door leading into their area and they can go in front of the barn which is fenced off so mama's can't get up there.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is a creep feeder box we made in the corner of the kidding barn (now goat barn). We have two doe kids right now, but only one was in the feeder and she's 3 months old in these photos.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a gate that we modified, then wired over an existing gate. If you look close, there is a feeder Dad made by cutting a pipe in half and welding hangers on it hung on the fence on the right side down towards the bottom.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine is just beef panels with a 8X8 house in there (I like a safe place for the kids to be able to go into when raining) then I just made a wood gate with the boards spaced enough so the kids can crawl threw. Really all you need is a area and a way only kids can get into it. My friends creep feeder is simply a hole in the fence that leads to the outside of the pen with some pans of grain set out. I don't do that because of coyotes but really its the cheapest creep feeder there is lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have pictures but I use a pallet with openings wide enough for the kids to pop thru but not the bigger goats. I hook one pallet (or 2 if I need more room) to one corner of the stall and then attach that to a chain link dog kennel panel (with a door) and attach that to the wall. The pallet and the chain link panel make an "L"with the stall wall and the side of the barn making the other "L". I attach feeders to the wall for the kids to eat out of. That way I can just unscrew or unhook everything when I don't need the creep any more.


----------



## nangkita (Jul 7, 2012)

this is a feeder for the kids that my hubby knocked up







He used pallets and a length of guttering to hold the feed. There are cut outs down the opposite side to allow the kids through but not the bigger goats.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

